# Ärger mit Telekom wegen Rufnummernsperre



## Anonymous (10 September 2002)

Hallo !

Ich hab der Telekom gesagt sie sollen  die 019 und 090 und 118 sperren, aber die raffen das einfach nicht.

Eine Mitarbeiterin hat gesagt wenn ich die 019 sperre, kann ich mit der DSL- Flat nicht mehr ins Internet da wäre sie sich 100 % sicher    :evil: 

ich habe noch gesagt die sollen die 012 sperren und statdessen sperren die die 0192    :evil:   und statt der 0190 haben die die 0190 gesperrt...

Jetzt habe ich denen das mal schriftlich gegeben..

Meine Frage: Die sind alle so doof....  das ging schon zich mal hin und her wegen der Sperre... also kann es sein, daß so ein doofer Techniker von denen dann einfach mal eine 0190  Nummer oder so anwählt, um die Sperre zu "überprüfen" und somit Kosten verursacht?

Kann ja sein, die wollen schaune, was nun gesperrt ist und wählen so Nummern und die sind dann nicht gesperrt und ich bin der Doofe....

was soll ich denn machen?   :evil:


----------



## Devilfrank (10 September 2002)

Die Auskunft der Mitarbeiterin ist schlicht falsch. DSL hat mit dem normalen Telefon überhaupt nichts zu tun. Wenn Du also willst, kannst Du die 0190-Blöcke sperren lassen und das DSL wird funktionieren.


Gruss Frank


----------



## SprMa (10 September 2002)

Gast1 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Meine Frage: Die sind alle so doof...



Hierauf ein definitves: *ja!*
Wenn du jemanden inkompetenten sprechen willst, dann wende dich an eine beliebige Hotline. Wenn du jemanden sprechen willst, der überhaupt keine Ahnung von dem hat, was er sagt, dann ruf die Telekomiker an.
Ich könnte dir Geschichten erzählen, die dich wünschen lassen, niemals dort angerufen zu haben...

No brain, no pain.


*M*


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2002)

@Frank und die anderen

und wie ist das wenn die eine Rufnummernsperre einrichte, kann das sein, daß die dann so eine 0190 Nummer oder so wählen, nur um zu schauen, ob die Sperre funktioniert?
Dann wäre ja das Einrichten einer Sperre ein risiko, wenn die alle so dumm sind....


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2002)

was sind das für geschichten sag mal??????


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2002)

vielleicht könnts euch damalkundig machen,also ob durch das Einrichten einer Sperre durch die Doofheit der DTAG Techniker mir sehr hohe Kosten entstehen können,also wenn einer von denen zur Prüfung derSperre eine sehr teure Nummer wählt....  

hab jetzt doch schiss, daß ich von denen überhaupt was wollen habe......  :x


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2002)

*HILFE !!!*

Könnts net mal versuchen mir da ne Antwort zu geben? siehe oben *bibber*

 :x  

Also telefonieren können die Telekommenschen ja in der Vermittlungszentrale auf meien Kosten..... Die die die sperre einrichten machen das aber wohl wo anders oder??? ich weiss schwierige Frage.....

Aber wie testen die die Sperre z.B 0190? angeblich können die im t- Punkt die Sperre testen, aber wenn die Sperre nicht funktioniert kostet mich das dann wenn die das testen??????? :cry:


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2002)

...mal im Ernst! Du kannst das doch selbst testen. Wenn Du im Forum ein bisserl gelesen hättest, wärst Du auch schon fündig geworden. (heisser Tipp: Suchfunktion!)
Ruf einfach mal von Deinem Telefon eine der Dich bibbern machenden Rufnummern an. Spätestens nach der 6. angewählten RN kommt ein Besetztzeichen. Sollte die Rufnummer nicht gesperrt sein, bist Du durch ein bestehendes Urteil sowieso aus dem Schneider.... 
Frag jetzt nicht, wo Du das Urteil findest!
Wer lesen kann und suchen will, findet auch. Mir schält Mutti auch nicht mehr die Äpfel in Scheiben.... 8)


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2002)

...sorry, ich werde wohl alt. Das war wieder ein vergeblicher Versuch mich einzuloggen...


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2002)

Ich traue mich das nicht solche Anhwalversuche zu machen.. wenn das doch offen ist.......

Und das andere... ich habe eben Schiss: ich sagen den telekom Leuten sie sollen die Sperre einrichten und ich habe deshalb 3 mal reklamieren müssen... ich stelle mir nur vor, wie so ein dummer Telekomtechniker an meiner Leitung rummanipuliert und versucht das zu sperren..
kann doch sein, die sind so doof und testen die Sperre indem sie eine 0190 anwählen.....


----------

